# Wife turns in Husband for prepping



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been posted. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkfLJGCg_fQ&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkfLJGCg_fQ&feature=related[/ame]

Not saying this guy did everything right or wrong, but I guess you REALLY do have to be carefull who you talk to. Makes you wonder what an EX wife or husband might tell/claim. 

Also, he is being "held for evaluation?" I'm guessing mental illness. :huh:

His wife said, (accoridng to the news report), she was afraid to go home...I'm willing to bet it had more to do with the $$ he spent over the nine months than what his political/world concerns where. 

things that stuck out were the comments like " great concern with the sheer number of weapons, ..... the potential for significant damage to our community". They also used the term "hoarding food and medication" 

Also the wife according to the new report is filing a restraining order, so I guess he wont be able to have a gun legally anymore. 

Just curios what others thoughts are on this.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I think the firing range in the upstairs of the apartment may have been a little over the top.......

It is sad though. I guess there is a number of us on this forum that could be hauled in for the same things.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I think he should have at least moved out of town!


----------



## MelTX (Aug 25, 2009)

I think he should have gotten rid of "the wife" a long time ago and if he gets out of this mess, he should pack his "preps" and disappear.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Or he may actually be mentally ill. Its hard to second guess a situation like this. Wife might be a nasty piece of work and lying to get even. Or he might be mentally ill. Or some of both. Divorce tends to be nasty.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Target practice should not be an indoor sport. 
I envy his varied collection.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hard to tell from the outside - on the one hand, she could be a bitter and agrieved ex trying to get even.

BUT on the other hand, lets not forget. There have been some tragic occasions when total nutjobs posing as "survivalists" go mad and shoot crowds of kids. It coud be that the wife knows more than we do about his psyche and has just prevented one of those tragedies.

hoggie


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm... Since he apparently bought all of it in the last 9 months SOMETHING changed in him. However, the "authorities" tend to get nervous about anyone who has more than one gun. "Illegal armor plating"??? That was a body armor plate, guess citizens aren't allowed the same defenses as the cops there. 

Some common sense is definately missing though. an INDOOR RANGE in the attic? I can't even begin to try and rationlize that one.


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

Bluesgal said:


> Some common sense is definately missing though. an INDOOR RANGE in the attic? I can't even begin to try and rationlize that one.



My guess is he has some kind of unloading station and the plate was backstop. Or maybe he had an indoor rifle range ....... in which case he should have had the atty on speeddial anyway.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

You mean to tell me you aren't supposed to fire off rounds inside the house? Man, I'd be in jail so fast if that was a real law, and somebody actually enforced it. Luckily I'm far enough away you can hear my gunfire. It's a heckuva lot easier to just fire off a round or two out a window, when the coyotes are getting close.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

This is from February, 2010. I expect it would be pretty easy to find out how the following 19 months have played out.


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

zong said:


> This is from February, 2010. I expect it would be pretty easy to find out how the following 19 months have played out.


Out of curiosity I looked it up....I didnt think about the date . 

According to the Gloucester Times :
"In March, prosecutors dropped a majority of the charges against Girard, but Mori said he still considered Girard to be a "danger to the community" and ordered him still held without bail."

"as part of the conditions of his release, Girard must undergo a mental health evaluation *and treatment by a psychiatrist â including in-patient treatment as deemed necessary. " * 

"Girard held a class A firearms license and *all of the guns were legally registered.* Girard was charged, however, with illegally possessing so-called "infernal machines," five items originally described as "grenades."

"Those devices turned out to be *legal smoke and tear gas grenades*, and are not covered under the legal definition of infernal machines.

Additionally, four counts of carrying a dangerous weapon â police batons and double-edged knives found in the condo and on Girard's boat â were dropped because, at the time the charges were filed, Girard was not actually carrying the weapons, which are not illegal to own and keep in a home."

What he is on the hook for are two "silencers" which he said were "supressors". 

"We strenuously requested jail time for the offenses due to the serious nature of the events as well as (Blodgett) was very troubled by the presence of the two silencers and felt it merited a jail sentence," Kimball Monahan said.

*A Salem Superior Court judge ruled yesterday that charges against Gregory Girard of discharging a firearm within 500 feet of a dwelling and illegal possession of silencers will be continued without a finding for four years if he complies with certain conditions.

Those conditions include treatment by a psychiatrist and the surrender of the weapons seized in the February raid. Police found about 20 guns, body armor, camouflage clothing, and stockpiles of nonperishable food and medicine at the home. Police later determined that the guns were legally registered.

*

So he was held without bail... and has for forfit all his LEGAL weapons and undergo psychiatric help which has yet to be proven he needs and will make it illegal for him to own a firearm again...... if he wants freedom. 

I sure hope there is more to the story than we see here..otherwise its scary that people put up with this. Maybe the silencers were illegal, but thats not what the kicked in the door for. They happen to find those in the pile and added the charges when dozens of others didnt stick. Maybe he's nuts. If he's not now he will be when his wifes peers (psychiatrists) get through with him. :stars:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

There is something that smells about this story.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> There is something that smells about this story.



Am I the only one that caught the part about his wife being a cambridge psychiatrist? That is the part that smells. She is programmed to only accept a very narrow range of behaviour as normal.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In order to get his freedom he has to give up his freedom????

That is not right!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Um. Imagine being a woman with a possibly mentally ill husband doing target practice *in. the. house.* That would scare the blahooies outta me. I would be absolutely desperate for help if that were me, particularly if he had an anger problem.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Scary!


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> In order to get his freedom he has to give up his freedom????
> 
> That is not right!


 Indeed, I find this statement hits the heart of the matter!
( they wouldn't let me post just Yup!)
LOL!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

texican said:


> You mean to tell me you aren't supposed to fire off rounds inside the house? Man, I'd be in jail so fast if that was a real law, and somebody actually enforced it. Luckily I'm far enough away you can hear my gunfire. It's a heckuva lot easier to just fire off a round or two out a window, when the coyotes are getting close.



no it's fine if it is a single family dwelling most places , it's when you do it in an apartment building 

many re loaders have a barrel of sand in the basement to function test into some even have a bullet trap set up in their basement


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

chamoisee said:


> Um. Imagine being a woman with a possibly mentally ill husband doing target practice *in. the. house.* That would scare the blahooies outta me. I would be absolutely desperate for help if that were me, particularly if he had an anger problem.


Thats alot of IF`S


What if he was perfectly sane.
What if he just really loved the idea of being a survialist.
What if he was the nicest person you ever met and would not hurt a fly.
What if he only went into rambo mode when alone and never fired a single shot while you were home.

What if he was, like many other people who worship television and actor idols and adorn themselves with thier stuff, justa fan of everything survival......like a trekkie or any other manner of extreme collector.

I can`t imagine any psychiatric journal that would view a person dressing as a klingon and speaking in klingon, completely fictional people and language I might add....as NORMAL behavior.

Before you get mad, I am a fan of startrek....no harm intended.

IF anything we did not like was used as a excuse to call the police, we would need a few million more cops in each town.


On a side note, I know many people who shoot indoors, inside of thier home and have very exspensive set ups to do so.


This entire story wreeks of being made a example out of and setting a precident.......

The only real crime I can see is discharging a weapon inside of city limits and I am not clear this actually falls under the intention of that law to the letter.

The other questionable thing is the exsplosive device thing.....which could be as simple as container of black powder used to go shooting or a car bomb...depends on how they percieve said device.....might have been a mustard squirter full of flash pan primer and percieved as a bomb......who really knows.


Not singling you out just because of quoting your post....just using it as a example of all the IF`S that surround this case ...the unknowns if you will.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

so sence when did camo illegal ???


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Nice guys don't typically focus on amassing an arsenal and shooting up the attic of their house. 

I suppose it could happen, but I can't quite visualize it. Heck, Randy Weaver didn't do that....he was _tons_ saner and more conservative than this. He was careful, and so were his kids. This guy just does not sound like he's very tightly wrapped to me.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

chamoisee said:


> Nice guys don't typically focus on amassing an arsenal and shooting up the attic of their house.
> 
> I suppose it could happen, This guy just does not sound like he's very tightly wrapped to me.



OH my.....if the few guns that guy had was considered a arsenal by most people and that makes him a bad person, we are going to need some very large prisons for these not nice people.

As a collector of many things, he has what I and many would consider as a nice entry level collection.

Not saying this guy was not indeed a nut....just saying everything they are using to say he was not normal is pretty normal to fairly common.


Of course I must be abnormal, I carry a shotgun in the back window of my truck and consider people who buy a carbon copy of the house next door in the concrete jungle to be abnormal.

The lessons to be learned here and the implications and precidents these types of things set never really hit home untill it directly affects someone personally......

Lesson to be learned as far as survival goes here is to remember if you do not do as the others do and think how they think and look how they look, you will labeled as up to no good or suspect at the very least.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

AND...you shoot up the upstairs of your house? Randy had an arsenal, too. But he didn't do crazy stuff like that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

He wasn't turned in because of shots being fired. He was turned in because he had firearms. BIG difference!

And his wife had money, she could have walked out if she was afraid for her life. Instead she chose to royally tick him off by turning him in and having his collection of legal weapons confiscated. If he is truly insane do you think she has a snowballs chance once he has been released?


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

chamoisee said:


> Nice guys don't typically focus on amassing an arsenal and shooting up the attic of their house.
> 
> I suppose it could happen, but I can't quite visualize it. Heck, Randy Weaver didn't do that....he was _tons_ saner and more conservative than this. He was careful, and so were his kids. This guy just does not sound like he's very tightly wrapped to me.


The point I wish to make in *BOLD LETTERS *is as American citizens who acknowledge the freedoms written out in the Constitution..... we *DON'T HAVE TO ASNWER FOR WHAT WE HAVE, WHY WE HAVE IT, AND WHY WE HAVE SO MUCH*. It's our business. As long as it'S legal and does not infringe on someone elses liberties....what I do and what others do is at our own discretion. Stories like these work the public into a frenzy so more things can be made illegal. 

There is an old lady in town that has thousands of beenie babies...I think its nuts. I would defend her right to have a million more and play house with them while wearing a pink tutu and army boots as long as she didnt try and make me do it. 

Why would you be more afraid of someone with hundreds of guns over someone with just one. You cant use more than one at a time....well....for the most part anyway. :grin: Ask law enforcement why they stockpile weapons and they will tell you in case we need them...and so we can train with them. Ask someone with 20 guns in his attic.... probably get the same answer.


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

oh...and as I take one step higher on my soapbox before I jump off. 

Someone ostracized(sp?) for spending money on defending himself, and possibly his neighbors, storing food and medicines to feed his family in a time when so many others are buying crap that............... :smack Nevermind...Jumping down now. :soap:


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

It has been ingrained in peoples heads.......bad man with gun, guns are bad, guns kill people....bad man is no threat without bad gun.


Ask the people in Europe if bad man is safe with no gun, only knife and bat.....:huh:


No matter what laws are passed, bad people will do bad things with whatever they can get thier hands on.....just look at violence and killings in prison and those people have virtually no access to weapons.

Laws will never protect anyone in a dark alley all alone with the bad man...he is a criminal and does not care what law is passed or the fact he will be killed in a electric chair IF they catch him....he will kill you with a sharp stick, a tooth brush handle or a sun dried piece of fruit leather. 

Criminals break laws so they do not stop or deter criminals at all.


If you lock up or evaluate everyone that COULD possibly be unsafe, then everyone is suspect....start to see where we are going and the shape these laws are starting to take...guilty untill proven innocent.....thats the only way you board a airplane is once they determine you are no threat, because everyone is considered a threat untill proven safe, even your dog and 6 year old kid......see the point of the story people are trying to make.....

Its much much easier to stop the fool before he starts, rather than to controll and change the fool once he has gone wild.

If you like the prospect of "Papers please" to prove innocence and loyalty and be a valid citizen, rather than being considered a valid citizen from the beggining untill you prove otherwise....keep believing there is nothing wrong going on.


----------



## Gerald Messer (Nov 21, 2006)

I fire guns indoors everyday in my gun shop when testing guns I am working on. I took a 35 gallon drum and filled it nearly to the top with sand then placed a rubber mat in the top to shoot through when the mat gets to many holes in it to keep the sand from flying out I just cut a new mat and put on the top of the old one. I have fired every thing from 22lr to 300 winchester magnum into it with no problems including shotguns. though shotguns do tend to use up the rubber mats quickly. And if you would like to recover the bullets just scoop out some sand and sift it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

But do you live in a condo in town? If you live in a condo in town it's never a good idea to have a test lab in the attic.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

anyone in the MH field, knows how to screw someone over big time. Dont even ask me......ever hear of "Ex Parte" ? you dont ever want to hear those words.

You know, I dont know if this guy was a bit overwound or not wrapped to tightly, but I don't see that the guy committed any crime or infraction other than ----ing off his psychiatrist wife, who apparently inflicted a lot of harm on him, *USING THE MECHANISM OF THE STATE.* When this happens, this guy gets so screwed my eyeballs bleed from just reading of it.

Bottom line, stay low, under the radar, keep your stuff* together and keep your own counsel. Kinda like the 3 S's. Whatever wrong this guy is, he has the greater wrong inflicted on him, as, IMO, he will NEVER regain his former rights or property. Sounds like a nanny state deal. Doesnt sound as if he was out to go do something, just being himself. He might be mentally ill, but I am not sure I can rationalize or justify what happened to him, especially if it were due to the malice on the part of his spouse. 'nuf said. Being crazy is not a crime, but corralling and neturalizing people because you suspect something, IS CRIMINAL.





sandc said:


> Am I the only one that caught the part about his wife being a cambridge psychiatrist? That is the part that smells. She is programmed to only accept a very narrow range of behaviour as normal.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

I waited to post until I had my sources to link to, and having those, I can tell you that basically, everyone here is missing huge chunks of the story.

Man charged with stockpiling weapons sues wife

The wife -- now ex-wife -- was the man's doctor, and prescribed drugs for him that made him act crazy. If a person needs medication, they should take it, but if you don't, that stuff will mess you up, and that's what it did to him.

Once he was off the drugs that she prescribed him, he returned to sanity.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I read, on another site, "his side" of the story....
http://peakoilpetroleumandpreciousmetals.yuku.com/reply/23939/Survivalists-get-ready-for-meltdown about a third of the way down...

a snippet...

_Gregory Girard's Story.

I was the victim of several very serious crimes committed by my soon-to-be ex-wife and one of her book club friends. Her entire book club, comprised of 40-something radical feminist ultra-liberal city-dwelling woman despise me because I am conservative. My wife, who was a psychiatrist (M.D.), and in a very high profile leadership role in a Boston area medical facility, was the only one still married. They had been working on her to divorce me for some time. Ultimately they came up with a plan that would enable my wife to "get it all" and be a widow (first choice) or divorced. The goal was to have my son (16 at the time, and my son from a prior marriage) and I killed resisting a massive police raid -- wife was convinced we would resist. Wife gradually became more of a sociopath over the last few years and there were other incidents that were problematic. She was truly brialliant by any measure and at 45, had a physique and look that would have enabled her to be a Victoria's Secret model, and she was very successful at her work. All these gifts in one person are a burden that can have a severely corrupting influence on the mind, and it really did. This plan I mentioned was the result. The idea was that if I survived the incident, she would use her considerable credentialed influence to have me involuntary hospitalized by pulling all the right strings, using her connections, or if I ended up in jail, she would do everything possible to keep me there. The plan was complicated and it involved different roles for the two woman._

I love it when the 'right' prevails over the 'wrong'....


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

texican said:


> I read, on another site, "his side" of the story....
> http://peakoilpetroleumandpreciousmetals.yuku.com/reply/23939/Survivalists-get-ready-for-meltdown about a third of the way down...
> 
> a snippet...
> ...



Outstanding. I hope this works out for the good of those deserving it. I have never been one to sue.....but I think I'd sue the witch too!


----------

